# iPhone contacts not syncing with address book



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello,

for some reason, the contacts created in my iPhone are not syncing to my address book. If I create a contact in my address book. It will sync to my iPhone but the reverse does not happen, contacts created on my iPhone do not get transferred to my address book.

how do I remedy this situation? Thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Well let's start with the obvious: what does it say in iTunes when the phone is connected under address book syncing?

(PS. Please clarify if you are using iCloud or MobileMe, either could be a factor here)


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for your response. I don't think I'm using iCloud because I'm only running Snow Leopard. I've been syncing via uSB and wifi. I used to only sync a group called iPhone (so I didn't have to have all my adress book contacts on my iPhone) but I've since disabled that and just asked it to sync everything and still the contacts created on my iPhone are not getting transfered to my adress book. Is there a setting in my address book to enable iCloud syncing?


----------



## Stagerat (Jun 18, 2008)

*Same Problem*

I am having the same problem - iOS 5, Lion, and my contacts aren't syncing across the platforms. I'm not syncing via iCloud, just via USB. Thoughts?


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Stagerat said:


> I am having the same problem - iOS 5, Lion, and my contacts aren't syncing across the platforms. I'm not syncing via iCloud, just via USB. Thoughts?


A possible fix would be to manually copy the contact to the adress book but then I would be weary of getting a double entry in my iPhone after syncing.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

As you both probably know, you can force a re-sync from the Mac to the iPhone by scrolling down the main info page in iTunes when the iPhone is connected. Try that (remember that this is a one-way sync FROM the Mac TO the iPhone, so any iPhone contacts that don't exist on the Mac will be wiped).


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

chas_m said:


> As you both probably know, you can force a re-sync from the Mac to the iPhone by scrolling down the main info page in iTunes when the iPhone is connected. Try that (remember that this is a one-way sync FROM the Mac TO the iPhone, so any iPhone contacts that don't exist on the Mac will be wiped).


Weird, I ALWAYS sync with the sync icon in iTunes. It doesn't erase the contacts on my phone that are not in my address book. If this truly is a mac-to-iphone sync, isn't there a way to get my contacts from my phone to my mac. It seems to be a pretty obvious feature, since I suspect I'm not the only one that collects new contacts on the go.

How else could one sync an iPhone anyway?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This seems odd to me. I always add contacts right on my iPhone 4 and they always show up in my contacts on the MBP. When you plug the iPhone into the USB of the MBP, the very first thing it does is back itself up, which saves any new info I have added. Then when it syncs to the MBP, that info appears on the MBP. Not sure why yours should be different. A thought: Do you sync via WIFI or directly plugging into the Mac? If WIFI, maybe try plugging in directly as this seems to work for me better than WIFI.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I did do a wired sync and still it didn't work. I'll keep trying. I am running on Snow Leopard, dunno if that's why.


----------

